# 39 weeks, feeling shaky and just not right?



## knk2011

I'm 39+1 and today I got up around 6am, I made my partners lunch for work and had breakfast. Normally I have my breakfast a little later than this and then I'm usually ok to go until 10 or 11am before eating again.

Today however, because of my earlier breakfast time, I got distracted and didn't get up again to eat until around 12pm. I got up and went to the kitchen and my hands were shaking, then my legs were doing it and my knees were trying to give out on me. I called my mum to see if she had any idea what was going on and while on the phone to her it spread to my arms and I could even hear it in my voice, it was kind of shakey. She stayed on the phone with me while I made some food and got a drink. I have gotten better since but today something just doesn't feel right. I still just feel weak in general in my body. Everything just feels really LAX and floppy. Almost like my body is overly relaxed, does that make sense?


Has anyone got any experience of this or know what it is?
I am assuming it was due to not having eaten, but it has never happened before and I've gone longer than that without eating before during this pregnancy (not intentionally obviously).


I have also got cramping at the bottom of my bump, but only when I stand up and move around, I can't feel it while I'm sitting.


----------



## Luzelle

It does soundlike low blood sugar, but maybe you should go get it checked out? Do you have any swelling or headaches etc?


----------



## meow951

Sounds like it could be not enough food/sugar or perhaps low blood pressure? If you're worried though you could always give your midwife a ring and see what she says?


----------



## Pink Flowers

sounds like low blood sugar, or low BP. I had a bad dizzy spell earlier because I hadn't eaten enough x


----------



## plutosblue

I felt the same last week after taking my daughter to a singsong group. I quickly ran in and stuffed my face with chocolate/had a big drink and it soon subsided, just sounds like too long between meals :hugs:


----------



## mspotter

I think i agree with the others that it was waiting too long to eat.
Hope you feel a bit better after something to eat but if not id def call midwife just to be safe
Xx


----------



## knk2011

I did google it which I really because it's gotten me excited for what is probably no reason lol
Apparently unexplained trembling can be a symptom of early labour. But it subsided once I'd eaten and had a drink, so perhaps not. I've been using sex as a self inducement method lately too - which I think hubby enjoys lol.


My blood pressure and everything is ok. I recently had my blood count done too and that's fine. I'll keep an eye on it and see if it returns at all.


----------



## Pink Flowers

everything is a sign of early labour if you google it ;) 

I would say it was the not eating :)


----------



## knk2011

Pink Flowers said:


> everything is a sign of early labour if you google it ;)
> 
> I would say it was the not eating :)

 


I think you're probably right :(
I will make sure I keep eating and then if it happens again I know it's not that and I'll to phone somebody.
The cramps are interesting though no? :haha: :flower:


----------



## Pink Flowers

knk2011 said:


> Pink Flowers said:
> 
> 
> everything is a sign of early labour if you google it ;)
> 
> I would say it was the not eating :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're probably right :(
> I will make sure I keep eating and then if it happens again I know it's not that and I'll to phone somebody.
> The cramps are interesting though no? :haha: :flower:Click to expand...


If you go into labour you will know trust me :haha: I have been having on off contractions for weeks and I have had 2 false alarms. But when they get going it is like someone is pulling so tight on my stomach and then pushing down on it with all their force. When I was in labour with DS1 you could actually see my bump move down with each contraction it was weird.


----------



## knk2011

Pink Flowers said:


> knk2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink Flowers said:
> 
> 
> everything is a sign of early labour if you google it ;)
> 
> I would say it was the not eating :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're probably right :(
> I will make sure I keep eating and then if it happens again I know it's not that and I'll to phone somebody.
> The cramps are interesting though no? :haha: :flower:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you go into labour you will know trust me :haha: I have been having on off contractions for weeks and I have had 2 false alarms. But when they get going it is like someone is pulling so tight on my stomach and then pushing down on it with all their force. When I was in labour with DS1 you could actually see my bump move down with each contraction it was weird.Click to expand...




I imagine that would be pretty freaky!!
Birth has always amazed me at how one minute they're inside you and the next there's a real baby in your arms! Amazing.

Are you overdue now then??


----------



## Pink Flowers

knk2011 said:


> Pink Flowers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knk2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink Flowers said:
> 
> 
> everything is a sign of early labour if you google it ;)
> 
> I would say it was the not eating :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're probably right :(
> I will make sure I keep eating and then if it happens again I know it's not that and I'll to phone somebody.
> The cramps are interesting though no? :haha: :flower:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you go into labour you will know trust me :haha: I have been having on off contractions for weeks and I have had 2 false alarms. But when they get going it is like someone is pulling so tight on my stomach and then pushing down on it with all their force. When I was in labour with DS1 you could actually see my bump move down with each contraction it was weird.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I imagine that would be pretty freaky!!
> Birth has always amazed me at how one minute they're inside you and the next there's a real baby in your arms! Amazing.
> 
> Are you overdue now then??Click to expand...

Yeap 3 days. Oliver was 13 days over due. I went into be induced the evening of me being 12 days over due. I have moved to a different area and they induce at 10 days over, which falls next Saturday so it is only 7 days until he is forced out :haha:

I think there is so much focus on EDD's it makes first time mums go mad! When I went over due the first time I got so sad and used to think my baby was never coming. This time I know he will come sometime with in a time frame. If he comes before I am induced its a bonus. I know a lady who has been induced with 4 children so it happens more than once sometimes :thumbup:


----------

